# Found this on my front lawn.



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Found this on my front lawn. Already did two applications of disease X at cure rate. Any ideas or recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Localised dry spot?
Have you tried sticking a screwdriver in, maybe theres a rock or two underground?
Fertiliser burn? Hard for me to tell if there's an orange hue going on.
edit: I think I can see a few fertiliser prills sitting on the grass...


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Mark B said:


> Localised dry spot?
> Have you tried sticking a screwdriver in, maybe theres a rock or two underground?
> Fertiliser burn? Hard for me to tell if there's an orange hue going on.
> edit: I think I can see a few fertiliser prills sitting on the grass...


I put down Dr Earth fertilizer before pics not watered in yet.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Do you have irrigation you could trigger if rain doesn't hit you? That would get the prills off the blades which seems to be burning the grass from what I can tell from pic 2 especially.
LI might get a tstorm? That'll do it for you&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It's all organic fertilizer won't burn it's all water insoluble. It was there before I put down the fertilizer.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

I have something very similar going on. First I thought it was dollarspot, however i couldn't find any mycelium in the mornings when there was dew, so I guess it's somehing else.
Would also be very interested in some hints.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I'm thinking possible red thread that is drying out. Be honest I have no clue tried to find a fungus picture to match no luck


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

hammerhead said:


> I have something very similar going on. First I thought it was dollarspot, however i couldn't find any mycelium in the mornings when there was dew, so I guess it's somehing else.
> Would also be very interested in some hints.


 Thanks for the hint I'll check in the mornings see if I have any mycelium around.


----------



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Dollar spot. I would blanket spray a curative rate of propicaonazole 2oz/M and repeat in 2 weeks.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

SantiCazorla said:


> Dollar spot. I would blanket spray a curative rate of propicaonazole 2oz/M and repeat in 2 weeks.


Thanks I'll stop by home Depot tomorrow pick up some bio advanced spray. I was going to put the granular down tomorrow I have it in the garage I'll save it.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't know what it is, but I have the same thing. The spots are the size of a softball and began at the same size so I didn't think it was dollar spot, but don't really know. I sprayed it with 1oz/M propicanizole and 0.2oz/M Strobe WDG yesterday. My unopened bag of DiseaseEx remains in my garage as well and I only used organic fert on the affected area (bagged composted chicken manure). My affected area is very low lying and about 18" higher than the adjacent creek, so I can rule out dry spots.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Found mycelium on my lawn this morning. Sprayed Bayer fungicide this morning will follow up with another application in two weeks. Says it covers 5000 SQ feet I sprayed a 1000 bottle almost empty.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@M32075 that looks like a spider web.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That's def a spider web


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I guess I got spiders also lol. I'm pretty positive I have dollar spot after some help from the guys on this forum and looking at pictures of the fungus.


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

M32075 said:


> It's all organic fertilizer won't burn it's all water insoluble. It was there before I put down the fertilizer.


I've used that stuff before. It can burn. The N may not be water soluble when they put it in the bag but when I bought a years worth and stored it in the garage I could smell an ammonia (or maybe urea) smell. I don't think organic fert ever really 'expires' but I also see that on the label. I can only assume it 'expires' because over time it is being broken down into water soluble N. The result i had after putting on the last bag last season were way too quick to be 'water insoluble N'

IMHO it's still a good fert, but just because something is organic doesn't always mean its burn proof. Dog piss is organic and we all know what that does!

This year I'm giving the CarbonEarth XGRN a shot (8-1-8) as I'm trying to find that balance between funky smell organic and chemical N. It went on a bit funky but after watering in that went away. One thing about going organic IMHO is you are also getting micros and carbon along with it. I'm hoping the biochar in XGRN gives it that slow release + carbon attribute

Another reason I'm trying the XGRN is that it appears to break up and go into the soil rather quickly yet the biochar component (im hoping) will lock up some of that N for a little bit. Even when we aren't in the middle of our fert ban we still get storms that wash all the fert into the ditches! My soil test showed low N even though I had put 1.5lbs of N or so between wake-up time and fert ban. I can only assume that is why.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

GangstaRIB said:


> The N may not be water soluble when they put it in the bag but when I bought a years worth and stored it in the garage I could smell an ammonia (or maybe urea) smell. I don't think organic fert ever really 'expires' but I also see that on the label. I can only assume it 'expires' because over time it is being broken down into water soluble N. The result i had after putting on the last bag last season were way too quick to be 'water insoluble N'


Really interesting line of thought. I wonder if this can happen, and would like to find out.


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

I do like to use some of those products every now and again because they also contain some beneficial microbes as well that help speed up the decomposition of the organic fertilizer.... but I suspect those microbes already started going to town doing so (look the bag expired last year) It's still good fertilizer but I still think those marks are fert burn. Gotta also be careful with N in the summer on those cool season grasses. Cool season grasses just need to be kept alive in summer. Make sure you got enough K and micros and use iron and MN to try and keep it green until the 90s are no longer a threat.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

There definitely not fertilizer burn. The marks was there before I put the fertilizer down. I actually took the pictures 5 mins after I put it down.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

M32075 said:


> There definitely not fertilizer burn. The marks was there before I put the fertilizer down. I actually took the pictures 5 mins after I put it down.


Hey I live on L.I. and have the same browning spots on my lawn, I see it around the neighborhood on lawns....seems pretty common right now. We had a lot of late day thunderstorms/rain, in June, now humidity...it started earlier this year than last. I have seen mycelium in the morning on just the brown patches of my lawn. Looks like foam. I put down Disease EX at a curative rate which to me didn't do much to stop the spread & then 2 weeks later I put down 2oz per k of Prop and that seems to have stopped the fungus spread....will have to overseed in the fall unless the KBG fills the brown spots in....with temps the way they are I'm just hoping to keep what is green alive


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

jingobah said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > There definitely not fertilizer burn. The marks was there before I put the fertilizer down. I actually took the pictures 5 mins after I put it down.
> ...


 I think we are in for a long summer fungus battle on LI this year. I been using disease X also got two applications down at cure rate 30 day cycle same issue but yes the Bayer spray definitely helped. I have a couple of pounds of seed leftover from my over seed last fall to do some repairs this fall. If the damage gets worse looks like I'm purchasing more seed for another full lawn over seed that I was hoping I didn't have to do.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1 in Indy, we are having a high humidity heat. Fungus will be a problem.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

Fungus has been really bad for me this year. I think i barely caught it in time and hit it with a curative mix of prop + azoxy (diseaseEx) + humic/kelp mix. The browning patches seem to be reducing and definitely no more spread. I waited too long as it was.. i wasn't 100% sure of fungus and thought it might have been some poorly irrigated areas. 2 days later and it was everywhere with noticeable legions on the leaves. Neighbor doesn't put down fungicides and his shaded areas are toasted from brown patch. Will be doing a follow up propicanizole spray 14 days post. Probably mix the humic/kelp in as well for extra stress aid.


----------

